# Steuersatz auspressen ohne was kaputt zu machen ...



## jam123 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute

gibt es einen Trick wie man sowas selber machen kann ?


----------



## Carcassonne (28. Oktober 2006)

Ja, gibt es. Kann man z.B. hier nachlesen:
Steuersatz einpressen I
Steuersatz einpressen II
Habe schon öfter auf diese Weise Steuersätze eingepreßt; ging immer absolut problemlos. Du mußt nur darauf achten, daß sich die Lagerschalen nicht verkanten und dann eventuell der Versuchung widerstehen, die Dinger einfach  mit Gewalt reinzuschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (28. Oktober 2006)

Super ! ... vielen Dank.


----------



## Carcassonne (28. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, hab' gerade gesehen, Du willst den Steuersatz ja erstmal rausbekommen (ist schon spät  ).
Steht aber auch in der zweiten Anleitung unter dem Kapitel "Demontage".
Nimm einen breiten Schraubenzieher, halte ihn in spitzem Winkel an den Rand der Lagerschale auf der Innenseite des Steuerrohres, und schlage leicht mit einem Hammer (Plastikhammer oder Gummihammer, wenn Du hast) drauf.
Den Schraubenzieher immer wieder "über Kreuz" neu ansetzen und so die Lagerschalen _vorsichtig_ mit gefühlvollen Schlägen austreiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2006)

Für das Ausschlagen der Lagerschalen von Steuersätzen gibt es ein Spezialwerkzeug, dessen Verwendung ich dringendst empfehlen würde, um Beschädigungen am Rahmen zu vermeiden!

Damit funktioniert das Ganze problemlos und ist eine Sache von einer Minute.


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2006)

Ein längs aufgesägtes Rohr geht auch problemlos und ohne etwas zu beschädigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2006)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein längs aufgesägtes Rohr geht auch problemlos und ohne etwas zu beschädigen.



Das Spezialwerkzeug ist im wesentlichen ein Rohr, das am unteren Ende (mehrfach) geschlitzt und leicht aufgebogen ist, das kann man sich natürlich auch selbst basteln


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2006)

was nehmt ihr für rohre wenn ihr die selber aufschlitzt? ich hab es versucht aber das teil ist immer wieder weggerutscht weil es den schlitz zugedrückt hat. die austreiber sind aus nem gehärteten stahl der deutlich weniger flext als ein normales rohr und daher die gespreizte form auch leichter hält


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2006)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Kann man z.B. hier nachlesen:
> Steuersatz einpressen I
> Steuersatz einpressen II
> Habe schon öfter auf diese Weise Steuersätze eingepreßt; ging immer absolut problemlos. Du mußt nur darauf achten, daß sich die Lagerschalen nicht verkanten und dann eventuell der Versuchung widerstehen, die Dinger einfach  mit Gewalt reinzuschrauben.



Also nach Methode 1 hab ich es auch schon gemacht, ist mir aber immer wieder verkantet, das ging wesendlich besser mit den Plastikhammer


----------



## Thunderbird (28. Oktober 2006)

Bei meinen semi-integrierten ist das Ausschlagen mit einem Schraubenzieher gar kein Problem. 
Rein werden sie immer gepresst, nie gehämmert!

Thb


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> was nehmt ihr für rohre wenn ihr die selber aufschlitzt?


Wasserrohr 1"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin nun das erstemal hier und muss gleichmal ne wahrscheinlich dumme Frage stellen:
Was bewirkt man mit dem Einpressen? Ich habe nämlich auch ein kleines Problem mit meinem Rad, wenn ich nur die Vorderbremse betätige, dann und das Rad nach vorne schiebe, dann bewegt sich der Rahmen noch ein wenig, aber das Vorderrad bleibt stehen. Hab nun keine Ahnung ob da was am Steuersatz defekt ist oder was da los ist. Habe auch gesehen, dass ich zwischen Rahmen und Steuersatz eine Lücke von ca. 1mm habe.


----------



## AngryApe (28. Oktober 2006)

zuallererst würd ich mal versuchen den steuersatz nachzustellen (vorbau an der seite lockern und die obere schraube festziehen, solange man noch ohne widerstand den lenker einschlagen kann...dann vorbau an der seite wieder verschrauben)

die lücke ist nach oben hin...nicht direkt zwischen der eingepressten lagerschale und dem steuerrohr oder?


----------



## Chris G (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich lese immer wieder Etwas über das vorsichtige Herausschlagen des alten Steuersatzes.
Bei meinem Bike ist aber der Rahmen am Steuerrohr genau dort wo sich die Lagerschalen befinden so verjüngt, dass die Lagerschalen genau hineingepresst wurden und man keinen Ansatzpunkt für das Herausschlagen findet.

Sprich die Lagerschalen sind bündig mit dem Steuersatzrohr.
Ich glaube dass man hier ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht auskommt, oder?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hai Leute (28. Oktober 2006)

@ AngryApe
Habe es so gemacht wie du vorgeschlagen hast,
die Lücke war weg und das Wackeln war nichtmehr vorhande. Habe den Lenker auch problemlos einschlagen können. Leider habe ich das Motto "Nach Fest kommt ab" missachtet und es ist das Letztere in Kraft getretten. Nun kann ich die obere Schraub drehen wie ich will, ich bekomm sie einfach nichtmehr raus oder fester und das Wackeln und die Lücke ist wieder da!! 
Ich könnte mir nun in der Arsch beissen!! Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich die Schraube rausbekomme ohne sie aufbohren zu müssen? Steuersatz müsste ja noch ganz sein oder?


----------



## AngryApe (28. Oktober 2006)

uhhhh....also ich vermut mal du hasst die ahead-kralle mit rausgerissen, demontier mal den vorbau wenns geht!

hmm, wenn die schraube ab wÃ¤r, dann wÃ¼rde sie samt kappe ja rausgehen also ist die einzige vernÃ¼ftige erklÃ¤rung dasses die kralle verspult hat!

ist aber irgendwie komisch, normalerweise laufen die lager viel eher rauh als dasses sonst irgendwas verreiÃt 

nja sorry! (wens die kralle ist, die kostet 3â¬ und ist mit etwas gefÃ¼hl auch mit nem hammer gut einzutreiben (garantiert wiederspricht mir jetzt einer, aber bei mir klappt das immer super  ))


----------



## Hai Leute (28. Oktober 2006)

Mit Gefühl?? Ich glaub das Fehlt mir in solchen Dingen. Werde es lieber machenlassen. Ist so ne Kralle bei nem neuen Vorbau dabei? Will mir Anfang nächstes Jahr sowieso nen neuen kaufen. Wenn nicht werde ich das halt ein paar Monate vorziehen. Bis dahin lass ich das Rad halt lieber mal stehen bevor noch irgendwas passiert.
Danke aber für dein Tipp, der hat ja funktioniert. Da ich kein Drehmomentschlüssel habe und wohl auch kein Gefühl ist es halt schief gegangen. Shit happens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Mit Gefühl?? Ich glaub das Fehlt mir in solchen Dingen. Werde es lieber machenlassen. Ist so ne Kralle bei nem neuen Vorbau dabei?



Eine Ahead-Kralle ist ein Ein-Euro-Artikel (Ist bei einem neuen Vorbau im Allgemeinen nicht dabei). Die Kralle GERADE in den Schaft einzuschlagen ist aber ohne das notwendige Spezialwerkzeug etwas kniffelig. Ich habe das gerade die Woche wieder mit einem Körner und sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl gemacht. Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, geh' lieber zum Velo-Mech. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir auch anstatt einer Kralle eine Klemmung besorgen, die sich von selbst beim Festziehen im Vorbau fixiert.



Hai Leute schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel habe und wohl auch kein Gefühl ist es halt schief gegangen. Shit happens.



Die Schraube oben wird nicht mit Drehmoment angezogen, da darüber die Einstellung des Steuersatzes kontrolliert wird. Das geht nur nach Gefühl: Vorsichtig anziehen, bis Du kein Lagerspiel mehr spürst, der Lenker sich aber noch leichtgängig in beide Richtungen drehen lässt.

Und nie vergessen: Vor Einstellung des Lagerspiels die Schrauben des Vorbaus (also die Schrauben mit denen der Vorbau am Gabelschaft geklemmt wird) lösen!!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (29. Oktober 2006)

@ Hai Leute: du hast das Gewinde der Kralle vom restlichen Krallenkörper
losgedreht, d.h. es dreht sich jetzt frei. Hat ein Freund von mir auch schon geschafft. 
Damit kommt das Problem auf dich zu, wie du den Deckel abbekommst.
Ich konnte das nur lösen, indem ich den Deckel mit einem Dremel von
der Einstellschraube runtergefräst  und dann die Kralle durch den
Vorbau nach unten rausgeschlagen habe.

Kleiner Tip für Leute ohne drehmo und Gefühl:
Wenn ihr L-förmige Inbusschlüssel habt, immer das lange Ende
an die Schraube ansetzen und das kurze als Hebel verwenden,
dann kann gar nichts passieren. Ideal sind die mit T-Griff, weil sie
sich verwinden, wenn man zu stark dreht.

Thb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Damit kommt das Problem auf dich zu, wie du den Deckel abbekommst.
> Ich konnte das nur lösen, indem ich den Deckel mit einem Dremel von
> der Einstellschraube runtergefräst  und dann die Kralle durch den
> Vorbau nach unten rausgeschlagen habe.



Alternative (Not-)Lösung (ohne Dremel und ohne Gewähr):

Rad auf den Kopf stellen, Vorderrad ausbauen, Metallstange von unten in den Gabelschaft schieben, Hammer nehmen und alte Kralle samt Deckel rausschlagen .

Ist zwar nicht das Beste für das untere Lager vom Steuersatz, aber so geht es wahrscheinlich auch ohne Dremel

Möglichst einen Dabeihaben, der das Rad festhält und was am Lenker unterlegen, damit nichts kaputtgeht


----------



## Hai Leute (29. Oktober 2006)

Dann versuch ich es wohl so. Das mit dem Lager ist ja egal, da ich mir ja sowieso im Frühjahr einen neuen Steuersatz kaufe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2006)

Good Luck, wie gesagt ohne Gewähr, das es funzt, denn die Krallen sitzen im Allgemeinen ziemlich fest im Schaft.

Edit: Noch eine dritte Variante. Anstatt Dremel die Kappe mit einer Eisensäge versuchen durchzusägen. Wenn man nicht ganz durchkommt, kann man zum Schluss immer noch versuchen mit einem kleinen Meissel und Hammer die Kappe zu spalten.


----------



## Thunderbird (29. Oktober 2006)

Das Ausschlagen gegen die Einschlagsrichtunf würde ich bei einem Alurahmen 
nicht machen, weil das sich schon derb eingräbt. Man könnte aber vorher 
irgendwie die Krallen von unten umbiegen. Deckel zersägen ist auf jeden Fall für
den Rahmen das schohnendste.

Thb


----------



## Heinerich (29. Oktober 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alternative (Not-)Lösung (ohne Dremel und ohne Gewähr):
> 
> Rad auf den Kopf stellen, Vorderrad ausbauen, Metallstange von unten in den Gabelschaft schieben, Hammer nehmen und alte Kralle samt Deckel rausschlagen .
> 
> ...



So, wie von Dir beschrieben würde ich das auf keinen Fall machen!!! Die Kralle ist nicht ohne Grund so konstruiert, dass sie dem raustreiben nach oben Widerstand entgegensetzt!
Ein Schlosser in der Nähe wird ne Möglichkeit finden, die Ahead-Kappe aufzufräsen oder anders zu "zerstören". Dann kann man die Kralle nach unten raustreiben ohne das Gabelschaftrohr zu beschädigen. Gabelschaftrohre lassen sich nämlich in der Regel nicht ersetzen! Und ne Gabel/Gabelreparatur sind mit Sicherheit teurer, als ne neue Kralle und Abdeckkappe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Das Ausschlagen gegen die Einschlagsrichtunf würde ich bei einem Alurahmen
> nicht machen, weil das sich schon derb eingräbt.



Du meinst *Aluschaft*, nicht Alurahmen 



wahltho schrieb:


> Edit: Noch eine dritte Variante. Anstatt Dremel die Kappe mit einer Eisensäge versuchen durchzusägen. Wenn man nicht ganz durchkommt, kann man zum Schluss immer noch versuchen mit einem kleinen Meissel und Hammer die Kappe zu spalten.



Nach einer Weile Nachdenken auf meiner heutigen 60km-Taunus-Tour würde ich diese Variante, also Abdeckung zerstören favorisieren. Mit etwas Geschick und ein paar grundlegenden Werkzeugen (Eisensäge, Meissel/Körner, Hammer) kriegt man das auch selbst hin, ohne Dremel und Schlosser 

Ich glaub' zwar nicht, das der Gabelschaft gleich fratz geht, wenn man die alte Kralle gegen die Einschlagrichtung raustreibt, aber die Abdeckung müsste man mit Hausmitteln (s.o.) ungleich leichter kaputt kriegen.

Ggf. dann die alte Kralle im Rohr aber noch etwas nach unten treiben, um Platz für die neue Kralle zu schaffen.


----------



## Thunderbird (29. Oktober 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst *Aluschaft*, nicht Alurahmen


Latürnich! Sorry.

Thb


----------



## Hai Leute (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich bin heute mal an meine Schraube gegangen. Hab einfach die Schraube gedreht und bisschen links und rechts gerüttelt.(düfte dem Schaft ja nichts machen oder?) Nun habe ich den Deckel ca. 2mm überm Vorbau. Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich weiter vorgehen kann? Mit ner Eisensäge? Da hab ich aber bissle Angst, dass ich den Vorbau mit "ansäge"
Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2006)

Wie oben geschrieben mit Eisensäge (falls Dremel nicht zur Hand) so weite wie möglich ansägen und dann mit Meissel/Körner + Hammer versuchen den Deckel durchzukriegen.

Man muss eben vorsichtig und mit Fingerspitzengefühl rangehen. Wenn das nicht Dein Ding ist, suche Dir professionelle Hilfe...


----------



## Hai Leute (12. November 2006)

So nun ist es vollbracht. Hatte heute Zeit und dachte ich geh mal dran.
Habe es bisschen angesägt aber bin nicht weit gekommen. Meisel haben wir keinen, hatte schon Probleme ne Eisensäge zu finden.  Dremel, weiss ich garnicht wie das Teil aussieht.
Habe nach dem Ansägen an der Schraube hin und her gerüttels. Ging dann ziemlich leicht raus. Naja, im Gabelschaft hab ich jetzt ein paar kleine Kratzer aber ich denke, dass sich das nicht auf die Stabilität o.ä. auswirken wird, oder lieg ich da total falsch?


----------



## gmozi (13. November 2006)

Ne, nen paar kleine Kratzer werden da nichts machen .. ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2006)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Naja, im Gabelschaft hab ich jetzt ein paar kleine Kratzer aber ich denke, dass sich das nicht auf die Stabilität o.ä. auswirken wird, oder lieg ich da total falsch?



Sollte nichts machen

Glückwunsch!


----------

